# Thanking in Advance



## Flaminius

よろしくお願いします is "yoroshiku o-negai shimasu."  This is not a direct translation of "Thank you in advance" but a Japanese equivalent.

Thanking in advance sounds arrogant in Japanese.  It connotes that the speaker takes it for granted that his request is going to be fulfilled.  Expressing gratitude beforehand may also imply that the speaker is thankful for the sake of being thankful and does not really mean it.

This does not mean, however, that Japanese lacks a courtesy remark at the end of a request.  Yoroshiku o-negai shimasu (_supra_) is literally, "Please carry it out favourably" and a good end-note for a request.  Other end-notes serving the same purpose include, "ご回答賜わりましたら幸甚に存じます" and its variations but I think they are too formal and obsequious for this forum.


----------



## Whodunit

Flaminius said:
			
		

> 箇 is read ka, just as the shorthand ヶ is.


 
Is it really a kanji letter? I wanted to have it converted into Hiragana here, but it didn't want to let me. 



> Thanking in advance sounds arrogant in Japanese. It connotes that the speaker takes it for granted that his request is going to be fulfilled. Expressing gratitude beforehand may also imply that the speaker is thankful for the sake of being thankful and does not really mean it.


 
That's interesting. How can "Thank you in advance" sound arrogant? Nevertheless, your phrase seems to be extremely common. Anyway, I could have searched for it in this thread, so I would have gotten it right.



> This does not mean, however, that Japanese lacks a courtesy remark at the end of a request. Yoroshiku o-negai shimasu (_supra_) is literally, "Please carry it out favourably" and a good end-note for a request. Other end-notes serving the same purpose include, "ご回答賜わりましたら幸甚に存じます" and its variations but I think they are too formal and obsequious for this forum.


 
Okay, I'd read it like "gokaitou tamawari mashi wara koujin ni zonji masu," but I really have no idea what the words mean. Could you elaborate on this, while I hope this thread can be splitted?


----------



## Flaminius

ご回答賜わりましたら幸甚に存じます
go-kaitō tamawari mashitara, kōjin-ni dzonji masu.
response receive willIf, veryHappy think POLITE
If I am to receive your response, I shall be very happy.

All the elements in this sentence is marked honorifics in one way or another.


----------



## Xaphirezst

Are you trying to imply that よろしくお願いします is considered rude to some part of Japanese?


----------



## Flaminius

Xaphirezst said:
			
		

> Are you trying to imply that よろしくお願いします is considered rude to some part of Japanese?



Perhaps not rude exactly.  But in business transactions I can easily think of contexts, such as requesting someone whom I have never contacted before for something urgent, where I consider ご回答賜わりましたら幸甚に存じます is more apt than よろしくお願いします.


----------



## cheshire

> 「in advance」は日本語で言うことが分かりませんが、ありがとうございます！


Thanks in advance は日本語で「前もってお礼を申し上げます。 or あらかじめお礼を申し上げます。」but this is a little formal, and doesn't sound natural in a casual tone of writing, for which case, 「お先にありがとう！」「お先にありがとね！」「前もってありがとうと言わせてね」but these are not fixed expressions.


----------



## Wishfull

こんにちは。
皆さんに意見をうかがいたいと思います。
日本語フォーラムに日本語で質問を書いたあと、最後に
「ありがとう」または「ありがとうございます」で終わるPostを良く見かけます。
これって、伝統的な日本語としては変じゃないですか？
質問をして、最後のしめの言葉としては伝統的な日本語なら
「それではよろしくお願いします。」
「よろしくお願いいたします。」
などが自然ではないでしょうか。

English forumに質問を載せた最後に”Thanks in advance."と英語で書く習慣が
日本語に輸入されたものと解釈しているのですが、日本の手紙の文化で
最後に
「返事をくださることを期待してあらかじめ先にお礼を言っておきますね。」
というのは、つつしみ深い日本語の文化としては合わない気がします。
「この長い長文を読んでくださってありがとうございました。」
という意味ならば、ありえると思います。

文章を読んで、付き合ってくれたことに対して感謝を述べる、というのと、返事を期待してその返事に対してのお礼を先に言っておく、というのは、意味が全く違うと私は思います。
返事がきてからお礼を述べるのが礼儀であり、返事が来ないうちに、お礼の言葉を「安売り」していると、見方によっては、「返事を強要している」「安っぽいお礼のことばをならべている」ようにも見えると思うのですが。

English forum における"Thanks in advance." はそう表現することが慣習であるので問題ないと思うのですが、日本語に訳した形でJapanese forumに「ありがとうございます。」と書かれるのにはちょっと違和感があります。

皆さんは、そのようなことは思ったことはありませんか。
それとも私自信が"Thanks in advance." の意味を取り違えているのでしょうか。

ご意見をいただければ幸いです。
*ありがとう。*　or *よろしくおねがいいたします*。


----------



## rukiak

質問や依頼の最後のしめくくりとして、
「よろしく」　（友達どうしで）
「よろしくお願いします」
「よろしくお願いいたします」　（ビジネスで）
は、日本語として、もっともオーソドックスだと、私は思います。

私は何度か、外国人の質問の文末の「ありがとうございます」に対して、訂正をアドバイスしたことがあるのですが、どうも外国人は、文末の「よろしく」を「使いたがっていない」ような感があります。（気のせいでしょうか。）

もし、外国の人の母語における「よろしくお願いします」の印象が、彼らにそういう行動を取らせているのだとしたら、それは少し面倒な問題でしょう。
なぜなら、日本語の文末の「よろしくお願いします」は、深刻な嘆願の場合もありますが、それ以外に、ほとんど形ばかりの定型句的な使い方もできるからです。
ネットの掲示板での質問の結び文句としては、ほとんど形ばかりのものです。

つまり、質問／依頼　文の結びの言葉として、決まり文句として適用すればいいだけの話ですが、それを文字通りの意味に考えて使えるとか使えないとか使いたくないとか考えているのなら、とんだ筋違いです。（考えすぎでしょうか。）


----------



## kaito

Quite a few native (English) speakers would agree that thanking in advance is somewhat rude.
But yes, that habit gets picked up by many people especially on forums, I believe they don't think much about whether it's rude or not.

Personally, I wouldn't use it at all. Finishing with a simple "Thanks" sounds much nicer to me.


----------



## Derselbe

kaito said:


> Personally, I wouldn't use it at all. Finishing with a simple "Thanks" sounds much nicer to me.


 
The discussion is not about whether "Thanks" or "Thanks in advance" might be considered rude. It's about wheter it's appropriate to express gratitude _at all_ before you received a favor! So saying "Thanks" instead of "Thanks in advance" is meaningless for this discussion. The Japanese natives said it was arrogant to express any kind of gratitude at all. Instead they say something like "please condiser my concern". There is no room to thank for something before you received it in Japanese language, regardless whether you say "thanks in advance", "Thank you in advance" or just "thanks".


----------



## kaito

Derselbe said:


> There is no room to thank for something before you received it in Japanese language, regardless whether you say "thanks in advance", "Thank you in advance" or just "thanks".



I understood that it's arrogant to express gratitude for a request that has _not yet been granted_, for example you may express gratitude towards the reader for spending his time to bother reading your message at all and it would be well received.
Should I have misunderstood, the moderators may feel free to correct/delete my posts if they confuse too many readers/learners.

"Thanks" alone is pretty much open to interpretation as to what you're thanking the reader for, since the reader must have read that far through your message to get to the thanks, the reader has already done you a favor.  Anyways that was regarding English messages only, I did not mean to imply that the same should be done in Japanese, I just meant "Thanks" is nicer than "Thanks in advance" in English, in my opinion.


----------



## lrosa

Kaito, I can't see the difference between "thanking in advance" and "saying 'thanks' in advance"...

If the discussion is about whether it's appropriate to express gratitude at all before you receive a favour, I think it's pretty clear now that in Japanese, 「よろしくお願いします」 should be used instead of the more literal translation of "Thank you". In English, when asking a request, one says "Please get some milk at the shop. Thanks." "Thanks" comes naturally after "Please (do something)." For more serious requests, you can say "Thank you very much, I really appreciate this." In Japanese, the pattern is "[...] ください。 よろしくお願いします"

In both languages, the request is certainly going to be carried out. When, in English or in Japanese, you ask someone to do something and then say "Thank you/よろしくお願いします", there is no doubt that the person is going to carry out the request. Therefore, I personally do not consider that the English-speaking custom of expressing gratitude in advance is rude or arrogant. The Japanese "よろしくお願いします" puts the emphasis on the asker's request, and lowers the asker's position rather than raising the addressee's position. It avoids explicitly acknowledging that the addressee is definitely going to carry out the request, but for me, this is expressing a doubt in the speaker's mind which in reality does not exist.


----------



## Flaminius

Wishfull said:


> 「返事をくださることを期待してあらかじめ先にお礼を言っておきますね。」
> というのは、つつしみ深い日本語の文化としては合わない気がします。


こういう場面で、「ありがとう」と聞くと、わたしは違和感を覚えます(慣れてしまったのか、不快感はもう感じませんけれど)。しかしその感情の源泉が、社会規範にあるのかどうか、*Wishfull*さんほど確信が持てません。

言語現象ですので、言語的制約から説明できないか試みてみます。動詞のテ形に注目します。次の文では、テ形をとる動詞と、テ形動詞の次に用いられる動詞が起こる順番がはっきりしています。
雨降って地固まる。

文脈から明かですが、雨が降るのが先、地面が固くなるのは後です。テ形動詞の意味内容は、次の動詞以前に成立しています。


テ形動詞がかならず先行するわけではなく、次の動詞と同時進行する叙述もあります。
カラオケルームで歌って騒いだ。

歌ったから騒がしくなったわけではなく、歌いもし騒ぎもしたと理解すべき文です。したがってカラオケルームで二つの活動が同時に行われていた、テ形動詞と次の動詞の意味内容に早い遅いの区別はないと考えられます。


外形はまったく同じなので、先行型のテ形なのか同時型のテ形なのか、区別がつきにくいですが、一方のテ形しか許されない構文があるとは考えられないでしょうか。

「ありがとう」は学習文法では感動詞に分類され動詞ではありませんが、「感謝する」という言行為を表しており、今までみてきた例文と類似性があります。すなわち、相手に「……してくれてありがとう」と呼びかけるのが本来の使い方であり、「……してくれて」の部分は、文脈から明らかな場合には明示しないのが慣例です。

ここで検討したいのが、テ形動詞の内容と「ありがとう」であらわされる感謝の時間関係です。わたしは、「ありがとう」がテ形動詞を要求する以上、二つの行為は同時またはテ形動詞が先行すると考えます。先に感謝を述べておいて、相手からの恩恵を期待するという態度は「ありがとう」の文構造と極めて相性が悪そうだということです。



rukiak said:


> 私は何度か、外国人の質問の文末の「ありがとうございます」に対して、訂正をアドバイスしたことがあるのですが、どうも外国人は、文末の「よろしく」を「使いたがっていない」ような感があります。（気のせいでしょうか。）


*rukiak*さんのコメントに触発されて結論にたどり着きました。

おおくの日本語学習者にとって相手から恩恵を受けることへの応答は事前であるか、事後であるかを問わず"Thank you"や"Merci"なのでしょう。しかし日本語の場合は事前が「よろしく」など、事後が「ありがとう」などと明確な区別があります。母語にない区別を習得しないと「よろしく」がつかえないのではないでしょうか。

「……してくれてありがとう」の「……」にあたる部分は、動詞のテ形である以上、「ありがとう」に先行するか少なくとも同時に起こるはずです。さらに恩恵の事前と事後で挨拶の言葉を変える習慣からすれば「ありがとう」は先行型のテ形を要求すると言ってよいでしょう。言い換えれば、実現されていない恩恵に「ありがとう」と応答することは、言語的な制約から不可能なのです。

それでも質問の末尾の「ありがとう」を意味のあるものとして解釈するなら、既に施された恩恵(例えば、その文を読んでもらうというささやかなことであっても)を探すことになるでしょう。また、恩恵を強請していると読めなくもありません。「行った、行った」など動詞の過去形が横柄な命令を意味する事例と関係しているかもしれません。いずれにしても本来の意図とかけ離れた内容が伝えられることになります。


----------



## rukiak

kaito's opinion was useful, for me, because I'm not famillier with that kind of English manner.

By the way, I just think about something. There may be some cases that  even the japanese spoken or written by a foreigner was wrong, listeners or receivers are pleased and satisfied  with them because it sound comfortable and has no irritation. 
For example, at the end of a question/request, the phrase ありがとうございます sounds quite bizarre for me, but the phrase just ありがとう *may* sound rather comfortable even though the usage is still bizarre. So even if the speaker of just ありがとう is my close friend or colleague, I wouldn't say him/her that it was bizarre, because it is practically no problem.
In case it is accepted, you may be able to use, but that doesn't mean it is a normal japanese.


----------



## Derselbe

kaito said:


> Should I have misunderstood, the moderators may feel free to correct/delete my posts if they confuse too many readers/learners.


 
As far as I understood, this thread is basically on how to express you appreciation after making a request. 

There is no problem as to how to do so _after_ receiving a favor. In English it would be "Thank you" and in Japanese the equivalent and literal translation of "Thank you" namely "arigatou" (Deutsch: Danke). No problem whatsoever.

The point one should be carefull about when making request in Japanese is, how to express appreciation in Japanese _beforehand_. In English you can perfectly say "Thank you (in advance) (Deutsch: Danke (im Vorraus)". In Japanese, however, in this situation you must not translate "thank you (in advance)" with "arigatou". The usual pattern is "yoroshiku o-negai shimasu" which roughly means "I beg for your courtesy". You must not say "arigatou" in Japanese as long as you haven't received a thing. 

That's how I understood the Japanese natives' posts here. Please correct me, if I'm mistaken.


----------



## kaito

lrosa said:


> In both languages, the request is certainly going to be carried out. When, in English or in Japanese, you ask someone to do something and then say "Thank you/よろしくお願いします", there is no doubt that the person is going to carry out the request.



What exactly makes you so sure ?

The assumption that it will be carried out is the difference in nuance between "Thanks" and "Thanks in advance" in my opinion.

"Thanks in advance" implies, allow me to exaggerate a bit here to get the point across, "I've already thanked you so get it done".
"Thanks" does not state what you thank the other party for, it does not sound as presumptive. You could be implying "Thanks in advance" but also "Thanks for reading my message".

Maybe only few people will pay attention to that nuance, but it's clearly there isn't it ?.


----------



## Wishfull

問題）文頭のあいさつとしてどちらが適当か。（ただし今は午前中と仮定する）。
A. よい朝ですね。　or Good morning.
B. おはようございます。　or It's very early in the morning.

問題）文末のあいさつとしてどちらが適当か。
A. よい別れを　or Good-bye.
B. 左様なら　or In case that...

問題）このフォーラムに質問を載せた場合の文末の言葉としてどちらが適当か。
A. ありがとう　or Thanks.
B.　よろしくお願いいたします。 or "Please consider my concern".

これらはいずれの場合も英語ならA.　日本語ならBが自然であり、逆にすると、違和感があり不自然と思います。（これに関してはOKですよね。）
これは「文化の違い」ではなく、単に、慣習的に用いられてきた言葉の違いにしか過ぎないのかもしれません。

たとえば私自身は英語の勉強をEnglish only forumを使って勉強してますので、文末のThanks in advance.は多くのポスターが使用しているので正しい用法であろうと思っています。
従って、多くの日本語の勉強をJapanese forum を利用しておこなっている学習者は、文末の「ありがとう」は正しい用法であると錯覚しているだろうと思うのです。

たとえば私がEnglish only forum に質問を乗せると、私の英語があまりにも不自然すぎるため、回答者は私が質問している項目だけを修正したり、あるいは、あまりにも不自然な箇所だけ親切で訂正してくれます。しかし、少しでも英語として不自然な箇所を修正して、ほぼ全文を自然な英語に書き直したりはしませんよね。

「ありがとう」を訂正して、徹底させるためには、一定期間、たとえば３か月間、徹底的に訂正し続けなければならないと思いますが、参加者もそこまでのパワーはないですし、コミュニケーションはとれるわけですから、そこまではしないですよね。moderatorが必ずしも訂正すべき問題ではないとも思います。
したがって　「ありがとう」は不自然と知らないままに、他のポスターにならって、使われ続けるのではないかと思います。

以上の考察により、このフォーラムを「先生」とした、新しい、異文化の翻訳体がまじった、言語が発達してゆくのではないでしょうか。
（私自身も文末の「ありがとう」は最近は実は違和感があまりなくなってきていました。最初にこのフォーラムを見たときは非常に違和感を覚えました。）でも、その新しいスタイルは、このフォーラム内でだけ通用し、このフォーラムを知らない人にとっては、「不自然」と思われますよね。


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> おおくの日本語学習者にとって相手から恩恵を受けることへの応答は事前であるか、事後であるかを問わず"Thank you"や"Merci"なのでしょう。しかし日本語の場合は事前が「よろしく」など、事後が「ありがとう」などと明確な区別があります。母語にない区別を習得しないと「よろしく」がつかえないのではないでしょうか。


 
それは日本語と他の言語との違いなんでしょうか。

英語や中国語といえば、"thanks"や「謝謝」などのお礼の言葉は事前、事後、進行中、いつでも話せるので、日本語を習う外国人にとっては、恩恵を受ける前「よろしく」、恩恵を受けた後「ありがとう」という区別があることが理解できないようになりますよね。
さらに、英語と中国語の場合は、"thanks"と「謝謝」という言葉は多ければ多いほどよろしいです。そう言わなくては失礼なのか、という母語的な考え方が働き、つい「ありがとう」を日本語の質問の文末に使うという変な表現になります。



Wishfull said:


> たとえば私自身は英語の勉強をEnglish only forumを使って勉強してますので、文末のThanks in advance.は多くのポスターが使用しているので正しい用法であろうと思っています。
> 従って、多くの日本語の勉強をJapanese forum を利用しておこなっている学習者は、文末の「ありがとう」は正しい用法であると錯覚しているだろうと思うのです。


 
そのとおりです。
ネットのせいで、文末の「ありがとう」をもっと普及するとわたしも思います。
でも、「ありがとう」の使い方は文化との関係ない...わたしはそう思いません。
いかがですか。


----------



## lrosa

kaito said:


> What exactly makes you so sure ?
> 
> The assumption that it will be carried out is the difference in nuance between "Thanks" and "Thanks in advance" in my opinion.
> 
> "Thanks in advance" implies, allow me to exaggerate a bit here to get the point across, "I've already thanked you so get it done".
> "Thanks" does not state what you thank the other party for, it does not sound as presumptive. You could be implying "Thanks in advance" but also "Thanks for reading my message".
> 
> Maybe only few people will pay attention to that nuance, but it's clearly there isn't it ?.



Well, I would not say "Thank you" after making a request unless I was absolutely sure that it was going to be carried out. It truly would sound bizarre to thank someone for something that they mightn't even do. 

Example: "Will you turn down the volume please? Thanks." This "thanks" implies that the speaker fully expects the request to be carried out.

but

(on a plane) "I wonder if you would mind moving to this seat, so that I can sit beside my son?" In this case, there is real doubt that the request will be carried out, and it would sound very presumptuous to say "Thanks". However, if the addressee confirms that he will carry out the request, one can then thank them in advance. 


Indeed, the nuance that you explain certainly does exist, but I would say that few people actually notice it. However, if we accept this nuance, isn't it also possible to consider "Thank you in advance" as meaning "I am, as I write, thanking whoever might happen to read this message in the future, for having read it."


----------



## kaito

lrosa said:


> However, if we accept this nuance, isn't it also possible to consider "Thank you in advance" as meaning "I am, as I write, thanking whoever might happen to read this message in the future, for having read it."


 Technically yes but I doubt you'd find any people getting to that interpretation. 
I believe adding "in advance" hints too much at the fact that the thing you should thank him/her for has not yet happened and if reading is the thing your thanks is directed at then it obviously has happened once the message is read that far.


----------

